# Noontootla Creek



## JasonF (Jul 24, 2013)

Just got back from a couple days at the cabin.  For the first time yet, my wife and I left the kids behind and took a trip, just the two of us.  We spent our time hiking, tubing, fishing, and even caught an art festival in Blairsville.  
We had lunch along the Noontootla after hiking to Long Creek Falls and managed to grab this shot.  It was nearly noon time when I took it but the overcast and humid weather allowed for soft light. Got lucky I guess.  Got a few more from this area that I will work up as time permits.  
Sure feels good to shoot something...I struggle to finds subjects here at home but never have that problem when we travel.  Guess I'm too used to things around here I guess.

Camera Settings:
*Nikon D90, 17mm, f/8, ISO 200, 10/20th sec*


----------



## Hoss (Jul 25, 2013)

Beautiful, Jason.  Good to see a photo from you.  Course this one just got us hungry for more.

Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 25, 2013)

Thats an awesome shot. Clouds are sometimes a good thing.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Jul 25, 2013)

that's suitable for framing...and, for sale....it almost looks 3 dimensional...


----------



## JasonF (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you guys!  It will definitely be getting a frame or wrapped in canvas.  Tried the selling thing a few years back and didn't get a whole lot of interest so I decided to keep them to myself.  Thanks again!


----------



## JasonF (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh, as far as the three dimensional look, this is actually one exposure.  Light can do some amazing things to photographs if you catch it just right...I think this was one of those moments.


----------



## Mscott (Jul 25, 2013)

That would look awesome at my parents cabin. Which happens to be on the Noontootla.


----------



## quinn (Jul 25, 2013)

Awesome shot Jason!Glad y'all had a good trip!


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Jul 26, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 26, 2013)

Great shot Jason.  One of my favorite out of the way but still easy to get to places.


----------



## JasonF (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 28, 2013)

That is a beauty Jason!  Nicely captured!


----------



## mike bell (Jul 28, 2013)

WOW!  that is an awesome shot.  I wish I could figure out how to do stuff like that.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2013)

WOW!  Great job on that capture!


----------

